# Cat Shoes - Looking for shop



## boris (15 Jun 2007)

Anyone know where there is a good shoe shop that stocks cat shoes.  I am looking specifically for the ordinary heavy black shoe.  Cannot find them anywhere and I loovveee those shoes.


----------



## Welfarite (15 Jun 2007)

Are you a pussycat or a tiger?!?


----------



## Caveat (15 Jun 2007)

Hi

Shouldn't be too rare - where are you based and would you be willing to travel if necessary?


----------



## boris (15 Jun 2007)

With the job I have I go all over the country.  Have been checking out shops here and there but alas to no avail.

P.S. I am a tiger.


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Jun 2007)

Greenes in Galway and Letterkenny have certainly stocked them for as long as I can remember.  Certain clothes shops as well-I can't think who right now.


----------



## NHG (15 Jun 2007)

Padmore & Barnes in Kilkenny and Meaneys in Carrick-on-Suir


----------



## Megan (15 Jun 2007)

Forgive me for asking but what are cat shoes?


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Jun 2007)

Caterpillar brand.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jun 2007)

Megan said:


> Forgive me for asking but what are cat shoes?


Bless you!


----------



## Caveat (15 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Bless you!


 
whenever there's an opportunity, preferably if a _double entendre_ is involved, you can always rely on Clubman eh?


----------



## Megan (15 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Bless you!



You made my day Clubman!!!


----------



## tigra (15 Jun 2007)

Boris,

I'm the same. Had to have them. Barrett's stock them-fake and real one.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jun 2007)

tigra said:


> Boris,
> 
> I'm the same. Had to have them. Barrett's stock them-fake and real one.


Do they not come in pairs...


----------



## Caveat (15 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Do they not come in pairs...


 
oh for gawd's sake...


----------



## gipimann (15 Jun 2007)

Anyhoo, back to the shoes.....

Have a look at  which advertise and sell Cat Shoes online.   There are several branches of Schuh in Ireland, including 3 in Dublin.


----------



## z108 (15 Jun 2007)

I'm wearing CAT trainers right now.

I got them in the shoe shop on Grafton Street opposite the street which I believe is called Lemon Street and near erm ... a small laneway which I think is named ... hmm I think Johnson Court (where a small church is located).


There were  a few different CAT shoe types there when I got mine.

Theres also a good shoe shop for CAT in the Jervis Street shopping centre on the top floor (assuming you are near Dublin of course)


----------



## boris (18 Jun 2007)

Thanks a lot folks.  That's great.  They are great shoes to wear.


----------



## gotsomenow (21 Jun 2007)

Barretts definitely have them.  The normal black chunky, but not too chunky ones!


----------



## z108 (21 Jun 2007)

sign said:


> I'm wearing CAT trainers right now.
> 
> I got them in the shoe shop on Grafton Street opposite the street which I believe is called Lemon Street and near erm ... a small laneway which I think is named ... hmm I think Johnson Court (where a small church is located).
> 
> ...



Yes the name of the shop I was referring to is Barretts.


----------



## Con (22 Jun 2007)

Try schuh in the Liffey Valley centre. Also there is a caterpillar shop on the Naas Rd. near Joels restaraunt that sell caterpillar boots and shoes. You can't miss it, there are always big caterpillar machines parked outside.


----------

